# July Moose.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few moose this week.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice shots Moose Hollow. The third one down is my favorite.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

I was wondering when you would find them again. I agree with Saw on number three. It's time to get together and go take some pictures.

Huntinfool (Norm)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I want the one in the 1st & 7th pic!!!!

Nice pics!! :_O=: 

Moose, I've got 16 points, Want to be my guide :?:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice shots!! Can you imagine how they'll look in a month or two?

Moose.....are you a fast runner?


----------

